# What if there's no bleed?



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know what the clinic will do if I don't have a bleed while DR? Am a bit late and worried they'd cancel the cycle.   

PX


----------



## nylaboo (Feb 27, 2010)

Pix,
Don't worry the DR drugs often delay AF. Mine was 7 days late on my TX cycle. Your body is just doing what it needs to do. Have faith the drugs WILL work! I know how frustrating it is especially when you have all your dates worked out. I am currently DR and waiting for AF to arrive too! And of course the more you will it the longer it takes to come!

Nx


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for being so reassuring. It's my first go and am all over the place. Px


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it's v common for AF to be a bit delayed with DR drugs. Mine's been 4 or 5 days late both times.
Bst of luck x


----------

